# someone loves me



## dossy (Dec 17, 2010)

well about 10 min ago i went into the laundry to do some washing and i droped a sock into the laundry wash tub and just doing the normal thing i put my hand in to get it out once my hand was on the sock i noticed a spider next to my hand and at first it did not bother me then i relised it was a funnel web flared up ready to bite. im not the fastest reaction time ither and i got my hand out of the tub after about .5 of a second

id like to hear of anyone elses "close" calls with wild things 

ps the spider is still there and so is the sock.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2010)

I was bitten by a duck when I was little .....oh, and a penguin last year! :lol: Close calls!


----------



## dossy (Dec 17, 2010)

haha they do hurt alot tho


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 17, 2010)

Last year I put on my jumper and felt something crawl on my neck, and instead of the normally just slapping it, i cupped my hand and grabbed it. When I had look down at my hand I had a white tail spider sittng in my hand. I was so so happy it didnt bite me ay


----------



## rio_rat (Dec 17, 2010)

bahaha


> ps the spider is still there and so is the sock.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 17, 2010)

I was supposedly bitten by a white-tail.
My uncle has a few times, and the symptoms of the bite were exactly like his.
It was at school, I was like bitten on the back, but I was fine afterwards...

Oh, and I was bitten by a Peacock when I lived in India.
He thought my hand was bread.


----------



## Defective (Dec 17, 2010)

i've been bitten by a siamese fighting fish and today my sisters rabbit got me on the hand.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 17, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I was bitten by a duck when I was little .....oh, and a penguin last year! :lol: Close calls!



Stupid birds!

I ended up with my whole arm down a Pelican's throat to the shoulder when i was little. AND he took off with my peanut butter sandwich!


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 17, 2010)

a lacey, a camel , the list goes on lol


donks


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you going to feed the spider to your beardie?


----------



## smigga (Dec 17, 2010)

i got bitten by a squid
hurt like hell!!!


----------



## thals (Dec 17, 2010)

lol Donks, clearly you are King  Worst bite I've had was with my husky I used to own, he and one of my other smaller dogs had gotten into a fight, I stupidly got in-between the two to break it up and the husky mistakingly took a huge chomp to my leg, right over the shin bone. He immediately stopped fighting after that and kind of cowered forward and tried to lick the wound better, the silly sooky boy :lol: I couldn't walk for a good 30 mins afterwards, still have the scars today (this happened 5 years back).


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 17, 2010)

I was having lunch by a foreshore and a pelican came up and tried to pinch my lunch, I got up to go away and the bloody thing ran after me. Some tourists thought it was a great joke and filmed it. :-( Recently we were in a restaurant by the ocean and a seagull got trapped indoors of the restaurant so I got up and caught it and took it outside, however it quickly turned it's head and bit my hand....didn't appreciate being rescued. But when I came back inside all the restaurant patrons applauded me.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 17, 2010)

hmmm wild animals got a few but nothing funny or interesting,
spiders- black house spider
- red back
insects- bee
- wasp
randomly- duck
- chooks (free range)
- bull ant

few other things when i was little i would spend my half of my school hollidays on my grandparrents property in kennelworth which acounts for most of my bites/close calls lol


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been bitten by a pelican... and I've had a cat's tooth go through my thumb nail before... (last time I ever try and stop the dog from eating him...)


----------



## eamonn (Dec 17, 2010)

I was walking round a friends pool the other night, not looking where I was going, in bare feet. I felt something slither away from under my foot, I looked down to see I had trot on a 4 foot black snake, had never seen one shoot off into the bushes so fast.


----------



## dossy (Dec 18, 2010)

wow eamonn your lucky u di not get tagged

i got bitten by 15 green ants( or same ant 15 times) about a year ago, that hurt alot


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 18, 2010)

Many years ago we found some kittens in the bush so decided to ...... rescue them !!! The little .... B's ..... turned out to be feral despite their young age and one of the little "darlings" bit me and my finger became very infected.....I have no idea what became of those kittens, but I certainly stopped trying to "rescue" them after that.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I crashed my motor bike one night thinking I saw a snake. 
The bike went skidding across the road and I nearly got hit by a truck. 
The snake was a stick. 
But I only got a small cut on my ankle 
And the bike didn't get any damage at all.
I was so lucky.


----------



## dossy (Dec 18, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I crashed my motor bike one night thinking I saw a snake.
> The bike went skidding across the road and I nearly got hit by a truck.
> The snake was a stick.
> But I only got a small cut on my ankle
> ...


 
so u got bitten by the wild road then hey 
and nearly died from the deadly wild brown stick


----------



## giggle (Dec 18, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I crashed my motor bike one night thinking I saw a snake.
> The bike went skidding across the road and I nearly got hit by a truck.
> The snake was a stick.
> But I only got a small cut on my ankle
> ...



ROFL speaking of bikes... the stupidest thing I ever did on my bike was leave it in gear without realising... so when I got her going again it took off pulling me into the gutter bike on top LOL and it all happened because I was too busy trying not to look stupid.
No damage to me or the bike... but it was tipped on its side long enough that I discovered my very cheap 'brand new' tank had a leak in a weld near the top. No wonder it was cheap.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Stupid birds!
> 
> I ended up with my whole arm down a Pelican's throat to the shoulder when i was little. AND he took off with my peanut butter sandwich!



Hahaha I can just imagine that!! :lol:


----------



## Blackstik (Dec 18, 2010)

I woke up in the middle of the night once because I felt something crawling up my thigh. I nearly swatted whatever it was until I realised it was cold and slightly wet... I threw back the sheets and there was my big green tree frog staring up at me!! He'd pushed the lid off his tank, jumped down and thankfully crawled into bed with me. I say thankfully because if he hadn't I would have had no chance of finding him in the morning!


----------



## Chicken (Dec 18, 2010)

When i was 11 i was at a footy presentation and we were out on the big oval mucking around after the presentation, then i see a big crowd of kids crowding around something. I wonder over to see what the fuss is about and theres a baby ring tail possum just sitting on the ground frightened... can you guess whats coming?? I waited till everyone was gone then as i would... went to pick it up, yes i know i'm an idiot.. so i picked it up and it sat over my shoulder and i took it over to a big gum tree. I kneeled down and let go of it and it turned around lashed out and clawed my face.. big scratches down my face and it bit me right on my eyebrow cm's away from my eye i'm so lucky it missed my eye, then scattered up the tree..had to get a tetnes shot (spelling sorry) to prevent diseases form the possum. (i think its a tetnes or it could be something else)


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought this was an almost bitten thread not an actual bitten thread.... 

So in that case I think I win....

I was almost bitten by a crocodile when i fell into a creek.... Although there was no crocodile there, if there had been it would have bitten me for sure!

Oh, and I am currently on holiday - and I went to Caves Beach yesterday... I decided to go for a swim... Despite the shark warning notice... I was nearly bitten by a shark... if there was one there... I didn't see one... but if there was one...

See... I win!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I literally got kicked the face by a kangaroo.
So embarrassing. 
Lucky though I only got 4 stitches on my nose, didn't break it or anything.
Just grazed me.


----------



## spydon (Dec 18, 2010)

*Love Bite!*

My Snake Wednesday proved she loves be by giving me a love bite the other day on my wrists and hugging me soo tight Took me a fone call to a friend to find out how to remove her from my wrist with hot water( not too hot where it would burn her)


----------



## TrevorJ (Dec 18, 2010)

One time driving up the Hume Highway, a koala was sitting right on the lane line in the middle of the North Bound lanes. I stopped and went back and it didn't move when I walked up to it. I noticed it had blood on its mouth so I figured it had been clipped by a car. I picked it up from behind under the front legs and carried it off the road into the bush. It just hung limp in my hands right up to the point where I was placing it gently at the base of a gum tree at which time it sparked up and ripped the crap out of my hand with its claws. Ungrateful mongrel.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 18, 2010)

slim6y
isnt a near miss actually being hit i mean near miss = nearly missed 

some funny storys everyone also some storys of people really being lucky with minimal dmg ect intestering to see how comon some of this stuff is


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was Waterskiing and i somehow ended up with a red-back on my neck, i got pretty worried when my sister tried to slap it off and missed just brushed but didn't knock it off, luckily she slapped it off second time.


----------



## bigi (Dec 19, 2010)

i have been bitten by a juvie netted,blue tongue, ferrets, swam with sharks and seals but my worst encounter by far that gave me nightmares for years was being swooped by a magpie,


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive been bitten by my brother


----------



## keeper10 (Dec 20, 2010)

i have been bitten by lizards snakes close calls with funnel webs but i do keep and breed them scorpions a ts


----------



## Virides (Dec 21, 2010)

I (Scott) was stung by approximately 40 hornets (the big orange and black ones found around brisbane atleast, like 40mm long at times). I was on a property near Rathdowney and I was about 8yrs old. I saw this cow skull on a fence and i went to grab the teeth and giggle it, but i saw what I thought were flowers in the skull (lol cus im 8 and oh so innocent). The nest dropped to the ground and they went straight for my thighs. They stung me so many times they left craters in my skin, approximately 150 stings the doctor said. 

Lucky i was with our family friend who picked me up and ran me back to the house where we got prepared and we drove to beaudesert hospital. The nurse didnt even warn me about the needle she was about to stick in my ***, and after being thru the trauma of being stung with a bunch of 'needles', she jabbed me and I flung my hand and whacked the needle out of me and out of her hand, it sailed across the room and imbedded in the floor lol.

Oh and btw, im allergic to anything that stings - almost died....


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 21, 2010)

O... M... G...


----------



## ezekiel86 (Dec 21, 2010)

had lots of near missz...but the other week walking into my friends house ....hands full of stuff...can only just get the doorbell...he answers and goes you and your mate are not coming in ...i was like watttt? come on I have heaps of **** in my hands...he said again you and your mate are not coming in and points...look down onto my chest and there was the biggest huntsman spider I have even seen and i have seen some monsters and he was just chillin on my chest on my top....must of brushed past him as I walked down the driveway with the the trees etc lol


----------



## dossy (Dec 21, 2010)

haha nice, i was born in dubbo and oneday i woke up to a beautiful morning and then i saw a big black thing across my eyes, it was a huntsman about the size of a saucure ( that little plat thingy)


----------



## monnas (Dec 21, 2010)

The things that bite hey !!

I have been bitten by:
- spiders
- rabbits
- dogs
- a sheep
- and a goat (more like a nip than a bite!)

But do you know what?, I was once bitten by a Human (you know, one of those crazy mammal types :shock and that was the worst of them all!
Got infected, went all sorts of colours and was painful. Makes me think that the human mouth is probably less clean than some of the other so called animals !!


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd take the Funnel Web off your hands if you still had it


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> I'd take the Funnel Web off your hands if you still had it


 
1st of all i wouldnt let it anywere near my hands 
and 2nd of all half a can of bug spray 2 thongs and 4 hrs later it was still moving so out came the big guns...the potato masher
we still have bits of it if you want. do you collect them or something??


----------



## adz1604 (Dec 25, 2010)

bitten by a monkey in Thialand
does that count


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

yep, that would hurt , my sis was scratched by a monkey in bali and she said it hurt


----------



## shelby (Dec 26, 2010)

well most recently i had the distinct displeasure of being bitten by a Flying Fox, opened my finger up pretty well, lots of gore and it exploded for the next few days if i tried to touch anything with up, and YES i have been VACCINATED!!! and i know the risks,

but i guess my luckest near miss was when i picked up an wallaby that had been hit by a car, as i got it cradled in my arms it lashed out with its hind leg towards my neck,all the guy that was with me heard was a wet tearing sound, he expected to turn me around to find my neck slashed, all i ended up with was a fine red line across my jugular area, PHEW!


----------

